# BMX Innenlager



## paol (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ersteinmal hoff ich das es so ein thema nicht schon gibt (hab das forum hier durchsucht aber nichts gefunden...). ich fahr eigentlich nur mtb und fixed gear räder. hauptsächlich spiel ich mit den fixies bikepolo aber da ich mir schon so manche kurbel bzw kettenblatt zerkloppt habe wird mir das langsam zu teuer. Deshalb dachte ich es wäre ne super idee eine BMX Kurbel / Kettenblatt / Innenlager zu verbauen, da diese teile einfach für mehr belastung ausgelegt wurden. auserdem sehen die Kurbeln einfach geiler aus! 
jetzt meine frage: kann man einfach ein BMX innelager in ein rahmen mit 68mm gehäusebreite / BSA gewinde verbauen? gibt es da sachen auf die man achten muss? 

gruss 

paul


----------



## RISE (10. Mai 2010)

Nein. Die gängigen BMX - Innenlagerstandards (Mid BB, Spanish BB, z.T. noch US BB) sind alle zu groß für die Rahmen mit BSA-Gewinde. Du bräuchtest für deinen Rahmen neben der Kurbel ein Euro-BB Innenlager, im Prinzip sind das Lagerschalen, die du ganz normal ins Tretlagergehäuse einschraubst (passt auch für BSA). Du solltest in diesem Fall darauf achten, eine Kurbel mit 19mm Achsdurchmesser zu nehmen. Es gibt auch welche mit 22mm, aber die Euro-BB Lager sind sehr klein und dem entsprechend dann auch anfällig. Der Standard wurde im BMX auch nach recht kurzer Zeit wieder verworfen. 
Evtl. könnte man auch Spanish BB Lager in deinem Rahmen verbauen, die sind eigentlich genau wie beim Euro BB, nur ohne Gewinde, allerdings müsste man dann das BSA Tretlagergewinde rausfräsen, um die Lager einpressen zu können. Da stellt sich natürlich die Frage, ob man diesen Aufwand betreiben will. 

Es gibt mittlerweile auch im MTB Singlespeedkurbeln, deren eigentliche Innenlager neben dem Tretlagergehäuse sitzen, um den Durchmesser der Lager vergrößern zu können. Das wäre möglicherweise noch eine Alternative, falls es mit der Kettenlinie dann überhaupt noch passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

